# Casual sex or relationship?



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

Which would you rather have?


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Relationship 

Might want to add a poll to this


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I choose relationship.


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

I'll take the latter, but I'm fine with the former.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Half The Man I Used To Be said:


> I'll take the latter, but I'm fine with the former.


A wise point of view.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

i choose which ever causes the most damage


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I'd rather have a relationship. It seems less complicated since you both know where you stand and I'd assume you'd be having more sex and better sex since the two of you have time to explore each others bodies.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

A relationship with casual sex.

Seriously, a relationship.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Casual sex is not much sex, so relationship.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Relationship sounds better. Since there's sex to be had, and you get to hang out with someone whose company you enjoy.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Relationship. Maybe I'm getting old, but casual sex doesn't hold any attraction for me.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Something in between.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Relationship


----------



## Marbo (Jun 9, 2014)

Definitely a relationship. By personal choice and due to the fact that I could not handle the former.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Depends on the person. To be honest, right now casual sex would probably be wiser for me long term, though I sometimes wish that wasn't the case. ******* 27 year old me foresaw my situation and forced it upon me. dick.. lol


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

You get so much more out of a healthy relationship rather than just one night stands/a f*** buddy. Id rather have someone that will be there for me through thick and thin rather that a couple people who don't really care at all.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I'd rather have a relationship. I'm not very motivated by sex, but I could sure use some love.


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't think I understand some of the responses in this thread. You're telling me you would kiss/cuddle with your partner but wouldn't have sex with them? 

I actually honestly don't get that.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

Half The Man I Used To Be said:


> I don't think I understand some of the responses in this thread. You're telling me you would kiss/cuddle with your partner but wouldn't have sex with them?
> 
> I actually honestly don't get that.


Where did they state this?


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

Read the posts in the thread.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Jolly decent of you to offer, OP.


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Jolly decent of you to offer, OP.


Just for you man, just for you. :yes


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Relationship.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

ThisGirl15 said:


> Relationship.


Same, and I love your avatar. :clap


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

both at some time in my life.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Same, and I love your avatar. :clap


Haha thanks.


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

SilentLuke said:


> both at some time in my life.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Neither I just wish I could talk to girls


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

Casual sex is usually bad sex. Relationship sex is better.


----------



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

I don't know if it's only me but I would firstly have relationship as I enjoy presence of my loved company (I like a lot of cuddles, Kisses and especially Hugs, holding hands and being clingy a lot  ) Then sex coming ehhhh on the second plan when we are both ready so yeah that's me then 

P.S I prefer Relationship over sex.


----------



## maz01 (Jun 13, 2014)

I will pick relationship .sex never existed me on first place

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

jsmith92 said:


> Neither I just wish I could talk to girls


this, too.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

SilentLuke said:


> this, too.


Yep


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

yes please =^^=


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Neither. Contrary to the belief of many users of these forums, there actually is more to life than these two things.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

bluecrime said:


> Neither. Contrary to the belief of many users of these forums, there actually is more to life than these two things.


Alas, but in what kind of hopped-up fantasy world can people date _and _do other things in their life? We all must make this choice.


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

Relationship furrr shooooooo- someone I could cuddle the hell out of and have do the same to me, tell my deepest secrets to, wake up in the middle of the night just to talk/ go for midnight strolls together...and whatever else that would come with a meaningful relationship.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

elitebutterfly said:


> Relationship furrr shooooooo- someone I could cuddle the hell out of and have do the same to me, tell my deepest secrets to, wake up in the middle of the night just to talk/ go for midnight strolls together...and whatever else that would come with a meaningful relationship.


yes...exactly!


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

Everyone says relationship but once that falls apart you'll all be on here crying about how it didn't work out.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Half The Man I Used To Be said:


> Everyone says relationship but once that falls apart you'll all be on here crying about how it didn't work out.


You can learn a lot from failed relationships and even become a better person because of them.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Formal sex with a suit and bow tie, ball gown and elbow length gloves.


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> You can learn a lot from failed relationships and even become a better person because of them.


They can cause a lot of heartbreak also.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

Half The Man I Used To Be said:


> They can cause a lot of heartbreak also.


At least you get laid though. Its better than taking a chance on getting some skanky STD.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyways, it's not like you push a button choosing A or B. Life is more complicated than that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sindelle said:


> At least you get laid though. Its better than taking a chance on getting some skanky STD.


You can STDs in relationships also.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

komorikun said:


> You can STDs in relationships also.


I dont have sex with people unless they prove they dont have an STD.

Im very paranoid about AIDS


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sindelle said:


> I dont have sex with people unless they prove they dont have an STD.
> 
> Im very paranoid about AIDS


So your current bf showed his results to you?


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

komorikun said:


> So your current bf showed his results to you?


He is a virgin.


----------



## fiji (May 24, 2014)

Only STD that is really worrisome for a guy is HIV. I figure if I get HIV I'll just figure out how to cure it. Not too worried about it.


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

Sindelle said:


> At least you get laid though. Its better than taking a chance on getting some skanky STD.


Well I got laid recently without a relationship, shows what you know.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

Half The Man I Used To Be said:


> Well I got laid recently without a relationship, shows what you know.


Hopefully you protected your d***.


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

Sindelle said:


> He is a virgin.


So you have a bf and you guys don't have sex? What do you do, sit and watch the stars at night?


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

Half The Man I Used To Be said:


> So you have a bf and you guys don't have sex? What do you do, sit and watch the stars at night?


There are other things than intercourse that someone can do.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Relationship

I don't perceive sex as something purely recreational, so to speak.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Half The Man I Used To Be said:


> So you have a bf and you guys don't have sex? What do you do, sit and watch the stars at night?


lol, at least that sounds romantic. :teeth


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

SilentLuke said:


> lol, at least that sounds romantic. :teeth


You a virgin man?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Half The Man I Used To Be said:


> You a virgin man?


hell yeah I am.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

SilentLuke said:


> hell yeah I am.


Nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

SilentLuke said:


> hell yeah I am.


And that is why you'd rather watch the stars. You have no idea about the other.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

Half The Man I Used To Be said:


> And that is why you'd rather watch the stars. You have no idea about the other.


Sex is overrated. I love it for sure but sometimes I'd really rather play XBOX.


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

The only downside to a relationship is the sex will peak at some point and then the thrill of sex is gone. Just based on time, like the first few months the sex can be great but it gets stale after a while. That is why married couples or ppl in longer relationships role-play and wear ridiculous outfits and do extreme sexual behavior and fetishes.... it isn't because they are being creative and fun, it is because sex with the same person becomes tedious after a while. 

I still say relationship but guaranteed great sex long-term-- I dunno about that.


----------



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

Sindelle said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of.


I'm more proud of being a virgin than being ashamed of it 



Sindelle said:


> Sex is overrated. I love it for sure but sometimes I'd really rather play XBOX.


Sounds like a fun to me


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Both, duh.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Never say never but I don't think my brain could do casual sex, unless it was **** and I regretted it afterwards. Otherwise I'd just be attached which isn't really casual, it's just me having feelings and they don't care lol... No thanks.

Also I think casual sex is probably better as a guy. When it comes to tmi stuff that I don't think we're supposed to talk about here. Actually I think this thread breaks this sections rules hah.



Half The Man I Used To Be said:


> You a virgin man?


You come across as a really... I don't know how to phrase this without being overly insulting. Let's just say you don't come across nice in _any _ of your posts. Aggressive and bitter I guess.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Pompeii said:


> Formal sex with a suit and bow tie, ball gown and elbow length gloves.


:um


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You come across as a really... I don't know how to phrase this without being overly insulting. Let's just say you don't come across nice in _any _ of your posts.


Yup.


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

tbyrfan said:


> Yup.


Nice contribution to the thread. Most in depth post so far.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Half The Man I Used To Be said:


> Nice contribution to the thread. Most in depth post so far.


You just confirmed her words.


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

jeanny said:


> You just confirmed her words.


Cool story bro.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Half The Man I Used To Be said:


> Nice contribution to the thread. Most in depth post so far.


Why thank you. :yes


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Conquer Fear said:


> The only downside to a relationship is the sex will peak at some point and then the thrill of sex is gone. Just based on time, like the first few months the sex can be great but it gets stale after a while....


Yea...everything can get old after a while.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Relationship always.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

Relationship.


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

the collector said:


> Yea...everything can get old after a while.


The one positive of relationship is even if sex gets stale or old after a while, you have someone to hang with or talk to. I just would dread having to hang with and meet her friends, let alone, God forbid, her parents, family/extended family. That s*** is TORTURE!


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

relationship ALL the way. I'm not putting my body at risk for an unplanned pregnancy to get a nut off ummm no thanks I can use my vibrator for that.


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

StayingMotivated said:


> relationship ALL the way. I'm not putting my body at risk for an unplanned pregnancy to get a nut off ummm no thanks I can use my vibrator for that.


Um....so you can't get an unplanned pregnancy in a relationship?


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Ultimately, I want a relationship. A spouse and some kids sounds very appealing. But, currently, I kinda have the urge to just fool around for a while. :b I mean, if I met someone I really liked I'd definitely want to get into something more serious with them, but little flings sound pretty fun. It could just be something I have to get out of my system until I realize it's not all that great and just want to settle down, or maybe not. But so far I've only been in long or short relationships and I kinda want to try something new.

However, I tend to feel attached to people fairly easily, so fooling around could possibly lead to some disappointment and heartache, but I don't know. I'm curious about it either way.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Relationship. Casual sex makes me feel like sh**.

Although I wouldn't mind a casual _relationship_, because there aren't as many expectations with that. I feel like a lot of guys (in my experience) try to use sex to manipulate girls into thinking a relationship is something that it's not.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Half The Man I Used To Be said:


> Um....so you can't get an unplanned pregnancy in a relationship?


:lol Wording was awful, but I think she probably meant she doesn't want to think about the off chance that some random guy she hooks up with would get her pregnant, whereas in a relationship you know more about the other person, have probably discussed birth control and sexual history at some length - just a slightly more stable situation.


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

feels said:


> Ultimately, I want a relationship. A spouse and some kids sounds very appealing. But, currently, I kinda have the urge to just fool around for a while. :b I mean, if I met someone I really liked I'd definitely want to get into something more serious with them, but little flings sound pretty fun. It could just be something I have to get out of my system until I realize it's not all that great and just want to settle down, or maybe not. But so far I've only been in long or short relationships and I kinda want to try something new.
> 
> However, I tend to feel attached to people fairly easily, so fooling around could possibly lead to some disappointment and heartache, but I don't know. I'm curious about it either way.


Same here 100%.


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be (Mar 5, 2014)

Sindelle said:


> Sex is overrated. I love it for sure but sometimes I'd really rather play XBOX.


XBOX is sexy.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sindelle said:


> He is a virgin.


Is it because of his obesity you guys aren't able to have sex?


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Again, I just wish I could hold a girl's hand and actually know how love feels


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Relationship + swingers' clubs


----------

